# Pine hens save the day



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Took my son out for the rifle deer opener on Saturday. As usual there were plenty of hunters but we were able to find a spot that was relatively uncluttered with people. Was a beautiful yet cold and crisp morning. I was absolutely shocked to not hear a single shot from anywhere on our mountain. Later the fish cops confirmed that people just were not seeing any deer that day. After several hours of watching and glassing we decided to grab the wheeler and go exploring a bit. We found a nice trail and along it I decided to stop at a nice little lookout to do some glassing. After glassing the area I looked down the hill to see a familiar shape. Looked like it might be a bedded deer. I put the binos on it and indeed it was a deer. A very nice 4 point buck in fact. I thought for sure my boy was about to shoot himself a very nice buck. Unfortunately we were both seated on the wheeler with the engine turned off and rifle in the scabbard. I was worried that starting the bike might spook the buck. I hoped we could slowly slip off the bike and get the gun out for a shot. I was able to exit the bike and the buck just sat quietly. I moved back to get the gun out and told my boy to sneak off as slowly as possible and to keep a low profile. This did not work as once the gun was out and I turned back to get him the rifle the buck had vanished. I suppose I should have tried to move the bike down the trail just a bit. there was a big tree we could have parked behind that would have completely concealed us.

Anyways my son was getting a little discouraged as the past several outings he had been able to go on had been unsuccessful. As we were driving down the mountain on our way home I spotted some Pine hens up the hill a bit. We pulled over broke out the shotguns and went after them. My boy was able to shoot his first Blue as it attempted to escape. This was a huge male, the largest Blue I have ever personally seen. It would have gone straight to TEX if it had fared better from the shot. (sorry TEX). I was able to follow up and bring down 2 more as they began to speradically flush. Altough we made a few mistakes and screwed up a great opportunity to take a really nice buck we had a great time together. It was a beautiful fall day in some gorgeaous mountains with my first born son. On top of that we were able to pick up some great table fare in the form of forest grouse with some fun shotgunning. Doesnt get much better than that really.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Well done. That is a huge bird. Too bad about the buck. Maybe next weekend?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mm, tasty, good job!


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

That's fabulous where were you? 
PM if your shy


----------

